# Crews / Business management



## amandaachelpohl (May 6, 2019)

We're having communication issues. Do other people have a weekly meeting with their crew chiefs? Do you just meet with them at the beginning of each job and then have follow ups after that? We basically just see our crew chiefs in the mornings for 15-20 minutes while they are loading their trucks and stuff. I'm wondering if more formal meetings would help.

How do others do their timesheets? We are still doing paper timesheets. Does anyone use GPS on their trucks? Right now there's no way to verify the time on the sheets.

Organization - how does everyone keep track of all the different jobs they have going on at once? I need a way to keep track of notes or something. From the time I'm negotiating a job to when we actually start could easily be 6 months, and by then I've forgotten some of the little details we've decided on.

It just seems like things should be going a little smoother than they do.


----------

